# Vapes Around Budgies



## Alarna

Hey, 

My boyfriend has given up smokeing 8 weeks ago. He smoked really heavily so as you could emagine I am really happy that he has stoped. However, he now vapes a lot and also does it around Budge in the front room. I have tried to tell him it can’t be good for him, but he doesn’t agree. 
It really annoys me, can anyone back me up on this. Or if you think it can’t do any harm then I like to know also. Thanks


----------



## iHeartPieds

Vapes are supposedly safe for animals, but I honestly wouldn't risk it. Budgies have very sensitive respiratory systems. I suggest you request your boyfriend not vape in the same room as the bird.


----------



## Hunterkat

I would not vape around a budgie! Their respiratory systems are so sensitive I wouldn’t risk it


----------



## StarlingWings

Your boyfriend should definitely not be vaping around your budgie. Birds have very delicate respiratory systems and he could get a long term breathing problem due to the exposure.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Budgies have extremely sensitive respiratory systems and vaping should never take place around them. Your boyfriend needs to go outdoors if he feels he must continue to feed his nicotine addition. Doing so in your home is ultimately going to have a very negative affect on your birds.*


----------



## philw

Remember the old "canary in the coal-mine" fact that miners many year ago would bring a small cage with a live canary in it and hung in the area they were working. If the canary dropped dead the miners knew that there were dangerous gases present and made an exit. They did't bring a mouse, (a mammal), they used a canary. People have inadvertently been surprised by the death of household bird pets, when they began using some of the older non-stick cookware. Never knew of any human deaths but many birds that lived in houses where these materials were used, were very sadly made aware of a bird's respiratory sensitivity. Check out the information on this site about pft's, aerosols, and other things which are a risk to your bird's life.


----------



## Alarna

Thanks everyone, my boyfriend is now going in the kitchen away from Budge


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please keep in mind that it would be best if he were to go completely outside of the house rather than just in a different room.*


----------

